# libplist compile error (gelöst)

## SvenFischer

Hi,

hat jemand eine Idee, ich nämlich leider nicht:

```

>>> Emerging (7 of 15) app-pda/libplist-1.3

 * libplist-1.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  app-pda/libplist-1.3

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libplist-1.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/work/libplist-1.3 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/work/libplist-1.3 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/work/libplist-1.3_build"

cmake -C /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_SKIP_RPATH=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR=lib64 -DPYTHON_VERSION=3.1 VERBOSE=1 -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/work/libplist-1.3

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libplist-1.3/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- checking for module 'libxml-2.0'

--   found libxml-2.0, version 2.7.7

-- Found LibXml2: /usr/lib64/libxml2.so

-- checking for module 'glib-2.0'

--   found glib-2.0, version 2.24.1

-- Found GLIB2: /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so

-- Found PythonInterp: /usr/bin/python

-- Found PythonLibs: /usr/lib64/libpython3.1.so

CMake Error at swig/CMakeLists.txt:16 (INSTALL):

  install FILES given unknown argument " print

  distutils.sysconfig.get_python_lib(plat_specific=1)

                                                ^

  SyntaxError: invalid syntax/plist/".

CMake Error at swig/CMakeLists.txt:18 (INSTALL):

  install FILES given unknown argument " print

  distutils.sysconfig.get_python_lib(plat_specific=1)

                                                ^

  SyntaxError: invalid syntax/plist/".

CMake Error at swig/CMakeLists.txt:20 (INSTALL):

  install FILES given unknown argument " print

  distutils.sysconfig.get_python_lib(plat_specific=1)

                                                ^

  SyntaxError: invalid syntax/plist/".

```

----------

## keba

Ich habe dasslbe problem. Es wäre evtl. besser das auf english zu posten...

----------

## Josef.95

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -- Found PythonInterp: /usr/bin/python
> 
> ...

  Nur ein Schuss ins  Blaue:

Hast du eventuell python3.1 als Main active Version gesetzt? --> siehe "eselect python list"

Hier würde es mit python2.7 korrekt fertig bauen

/edit: Würde hier dann so ausschauen 

```
-- Found PythonInterp: /usr/bin/python 

-- Found PythonLibs: /usr/lib64/libpython2.7.so 

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

...
```

----------

## keba

Ja hatte ich. Danke. Eigenartig, weil ich hatte ursprünglich die 2.6 als Standard... Wahrscheinlich wurde das bei einem Update aus Versehen geändert.

----------

## SvenFischer

Vielen Dank, ENDLICH habe ich diesen nervigen Fehler beseitigen können...

Lösung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eselect python set python2.6
> 
> emerge libplist
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima...

Doch ich würde python3.1 noch nicht als main active Version setzen, denn es gibt ja noch so einige Pakete die noch nicht auf python3 umgestellt sind.

Siehe hierzu auch die letzte Gentoo News Mitteilung zu python3.1  *Quote:*   

>  2010-03-25-python-3.1
> 
>   Title                     Python 3.1
> 
>   Author                    Arfrever Frehtes Taifersar Arahesis <Arfrever@gentoo.org>
> ...

  AFAIK gab es hier noch keine Änderung, daher würde ich z.Z.t. als default noch weiterhin auf python2 setzen.

----------

## clsid

I had the same problem and switching to Python 2.6 in my case solved the issue. Thank you very much. Sorry for my reply in english but I do not know german.

----------

